

Ask HN: Is there Hacker News archive ? - Stasyan

I was wondering if there is a way to browse every post that appeared on Hacker News ? An archive page of some sort.<p>Currently it is kind of possible by changing id in the thread's url :<p>http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1
http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2
...
======
iamwil
<http://searchyc.com>

------
revorad
Ask YC Archive: <http://www.gabrielweinberg.com/startupswiki/Ask_YC_Archive>

------
hwijaya
Apparently, i just posted this yesterday:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=801605>

------
Stasyan
All replies are good.

I was more interested in historical archive of HN though.

------
tokenadult
Also

<http://www.google.com/search?q=site%3Anews.ycombinator.com>

